# Assembled laptop.



## nil_3 (Oct 5, 2006)

Whether any of the forum-member has any knowledge about ASSEMBLED LAPTOP? Whether this facility is available in India. I just want that can the different parts like processor, MoBo, Casing, RAM, HardDisc etc of my choice can be purchased individually from market(just like Desktop) and later assembled.


----------



## sajipv (Oct 5, 2006)

Some time back, read in a local newspaper about Intel going to launch assembled laptops in a big way. This would be thru the existing Genuine Intel Dealers. A workshop was conducted a few weeks back in Cochin, it was reported. Intel is tieing up with three Taiwanese manufacturers for the components, and the GID's will assemble as per customers' configurations.

Don't know about the progress of the same.

Regards,
sajipv


----------



## SE><IE (Oct 5, 2006)

Try your luck. But I don't think you'll be able to get the parts to assemble th notebook. what about the cover huh!


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Oct 6, 2006)

hey if u find 1 inform me, i wanna buy dozens of it & sell it........... not scope in India where branded laptops r cheaper though.


----------



## nil_3 (Oct 6, 2006)

return_of_vengeance said:
			
		

> ...... branded laptops r cheaper though.




Cost is not always the only deciding factor. Sometimes choosing the components to suite your needs is also  more imortant.


----------



## desijays (Oct 11, 2006)

return_of_vengeance said:
			
		

> hey if u find 1 inform me, i wanna buy dozens of it & sell it........... not scope in India where branded laptops r cheaper though.



when assembled laptops go mainstream, their price will pale in comparison to branded laptops. The situation between branded and assembled desktops is a valid case in point...


----------



## janitha (Oct 11, 2006)

Sometime back I also read in the newspaper that Intel is going to make available all the parts for assembling laptops, in India.


----------



## magnet (Oct 11, 2006)

dude......in lappy assembled think has no logic.........

yupu can do 1 thing...buy a lappy with low price...so u get low ram and hdd......and than sell that and get good one...at cheaper rate....

other stuffs......wht u going to assemble??????u dont get mobo..proccy in hand forlappy..and even if u get who will do the setup stuff????


----------

